

Government Really Needs Lean... - garciaviki
http://www.tendayiviki.com/2013/02/government-really-needs-lean.html

======
SaintSal
Nice observation - how do we balance the idea of holding political leaders
accountable if those mechanics prevent them from experimenting and adapting?

